# League of Legends Account verkaufen



## Contor (22. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich habe eine LoL Account. Dieser ist schätzungsweise 100€ Wert. Ich möchte den gern verkaufen, da ich einfach keine Zeit mehr zum Zocken habe. Wo außer Ebay kann ich den verkaufen? Meint ihr das ich den loswerde?


----------



## keinnick (22. Mai 2014)

Dazu wirst Du hier wahrscheinlich keine Info bekommen. 

Unsere Regeln - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME
*4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte* 
 - Kauf/Verkauf von Spiele-Accounts


----------



## Contor (22. Mai 2014)

naja also rechtlich heikle Inhalte sind es ja nicht ich will ja nur wissen ob jemand damit erfahrung gemacht hat? ich will es ja nicht hier verkaufen


----------



## keinnick (22. Mai 2014)

Contor schrieb:


> naja also rechtlich heikle Inhalte sind es ja nicht ich will ja nur wissen ob jemand damit erfahrung gemacht hat? ich will es ja nicht hier verkaufen



 Doch es ist rechtlich heikel, denn der Accountverkauf ist durch den Hersteller schlichtweg untersagt:

Nutzungsbedingungen | League of Legends

_*D.* *Kontoverkäufe.* Das Ihnen bereitgestellte Konto ist nur für Sie bestimmt. Riot Games erkennt die Übertragung von Konten nicht an und verbietet diese ausdrücklich. Sie dürfen ein Konto weder kaufen, verkaufen, verschenken oder tauschen noch derartige Angebote machen und alle diesbezüglichen Versuche sind als nichtig anzusehen. Jegliche Verbreitung Ihres Kontos und/oder Ihrer Anmeldedaten (außer den hier aufgeführten Ausnahmen oder mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung durch Riot Games) kann zu einer Sperrung oder Stilllegung Ihres Kontos führen._


----------



## Contor (22. Mai 2014)

Naja ok dann halt nicht. Dann muss ich in anderen Foren nachfragen. Bitte closen


----------



## keinnick (22. Mai 2014)

Was ist denn an den o. a. Nutzungsbedingungen so unklar? Lass es doch einfach sein, der Käufer würde wahrscheinlich nicht lange Freude damit haben.


----------



## Contor (22. Mai 2014)

Wie soll denn Riot herausfinden wenn jemand anderes mit dem Account spielt? Das die sowas nicht wünschen um natürlich keine User zu verlieren oder Sonstiges ist doch vollkommen klar. Es soll ja jeder User Geld in das Game reinbuttern. Mehr steckt da nicht dahinter. Man kann ohne Problem seine Email ändern und fertig. Für ein bissl Geld kann man sogar seinen Ingame Name ändern. Damit macht es Riot Verkäufern sogar noch einfacher. Ich habe seit Jahren einen WOW Account, den ich mal bei Ebay ersteigert hatte. Da hatte ich auch nie ein Problem damit?


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Mai 2014)

Tolles Rechtsbewusstsein, das du hier an den Tag legst... 

keinnick hat schon auf alles hingewiesen, daher

-CLOSED-


----------

